# Stuart S50 pictures - Reconditioned engine



## lazylathe (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi All,

As promised here are a few pics of the Stuart S50 engine.
Not the greatest pics but they show what needs to be shown...






















Thanks for the help and info on how to set up the slide valve!
After a bit of fiddling around i can get it to run on breath power for about 10 revolutions!
I was very surprised by that fact! ;D
It also has a displacement lubricator and a boiler that i am still busy cleaning up.
The boiler is huge and is heated by propane burners, very industrial looking!
Will post some pics of it when it is cleaned.

Hopefully i will be buying a small compressor soon and will post a short video of it running.
Interested to see how low i can get it to run!

Andrew


----------



## Catminer (Jun 28, 2011)

That's quite a find Andrew, great restoration job. :bow:
Looking forward to seeing it run, maybe even at a local show sometime

Peter


----------



## GailInNM (Jun 28, 2011)

Andrew,
Nice restoration job. Good to see things rescued.
Gail in NM


----------



## dsquire (Jun 28, 2011)

Andrew

Very nice job of restoring that engine Andrew. I guess that it won't be long now and you will be turning and milling pieces for your next project. Have you decided yet what it will be? Thanks for sharing these photos with us. :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Herbiev (Jun 28, 2011)

Great little engine. Looking forward to a video Thm:


----------



## lazylathe (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies!!

I picked up a compressor last night and will hopefully have it all set up and running tonight.

Catminer: Not too sure about local shows. I am not in the loop about those. Any info you have would be most appreciated!

Don: I was going to do the Elmers #25 for my first project, but since i want to get used to my Myford and SX2L mill i am thinking of something much simpler.
Just to get my feet wet, so to speak... ;D
I have got a few different sets of plans, some downloaded and a set i bought for Finger engines!
I want to start simple and work my way up! :big:

Hope to post a video soon!!

Andrew


----------



## lazylathe (Jun 29, 2011)

I set up the compressor quickly and got everything all hooked up and ready to go tonight!

Being as this is my first venture into posting videos, go easy!!! ;D
It is not the best out there by any means...

Seems like the link does not want to work...
Direct link:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKriZvLvWzQ[/ame]

I still need to remake an attachment for the steam chest as the fitting is rather large and i had to use the copper
boiler pipe to connect to the air line.
It worked but it is not the best...
Also want to make a nice wooden base for the engine to sit on.

But for what it is worth, here is a short clip of it running very slowly and then i turn up the pressure.
That happens when the video goes a bit wonky as i lean over to adjust the pressure valve!

It can only get better from here on!!!

Hope you enjoy it!

Andrew


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jun 29, 2011)

Do you have a "before" picture to compare ?


----------



## steamer (Jun 29, 2011)

Great looking engine Andrew.  Nicely done!

Dave


----------



## lazylathe (Jun 30, 2011)

I contacted the second owner of the lathe whom i bought it from and luckily he still had some of the original pictures!!! ;D ;D





















Quite a difference i think!

You can also see the boiler that it came with that runs on propane.
The steam gauge is a Stuart one too. ;D
Still have a lot of work to do on that one.

The small can is placed under an outlet of the condenser and collects the water and steam ejected from the exhaust port.

Andrew


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 30, 2011)

Well that's definitely an improvement Andrew. Thanks for the video too...smooth as silk!!

Bill


----------



## Catminer (Jul 1, 2011)

"Catminer: Not too sure about local shows. I am not in the loop about those. Any info you have would be most appreciated!"

Andrew;
I am not even sure there is a loop. I go to the steam shows around here and sometimes there a few engines at these.

Peter


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks a LOT better now Andrew Thm: - and runs nicely as well :bow:
Looking forward to see the boiler overhauled as well; the engine should really run well on steam!

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## gbritnell (Jul 3, 2011)

Andrew,
When you get around to refurbishing the boiler I would somehow design and make some type of protection for that water gauge. I have never seen one that long on a boiler before and sticking out proudly like that looks like an invitation to disaster. 
gbritnell


----------

